# Sky Cube Review



## AphexTwin (Jul 4, 2010)

I heard there was an updated version of Edison cube last week and ordered it right away from cubenjoy.com. I’m writing this right after receiving the cube. It seems like Sky Cube is already well known to most Korean speedcubers. I know I’m not the only Korean in this forum, so if you know about this cube well, or you (non-koreans) just happen to own one by any chance, you might like to leave comments.

There are three cubes made by Shin-Kwang, a company that gets most profit by selling jam-free copying papers and massaging machines. They produced the first cube in South Korea about 20 years ago with the name of ‘Nobel cube,’ about 2000won in Korean currency (2 bucks). This one is not as famous because it is so stiff, and it takes about 5 minutes to solve this for most sub 30 speedcubers. Second is Edison Cube, 7500won (7.50$), designed by Korea Cube Association. It is my main speed cube and takes me around 25s to solve. And the last one is called Sky cube, 14500won (14.50). It seems like they are naming their cubes after historical intellectuals. Obviously Nobel is Alfred Nobel, and Edison is Thomas Edison. But ‘Sky’ isn’t a guy’s name. Just in case you wanted to know, ‘sky’ in Korea means top 3 colleges in Korea like ‘Ivy league’ of US. ‘Sky’ is initials of three colleges ‘Seoul national univ,’ ‘Ko-ryo (Korea) Univ,’ and ‘Yonsei univ.’

According to ‘cubenjoy.com,’ the only place that sells SkyCube, SkyCube is basically an upgraded version of Edison Cube. (They say Sky won’t replace Edison because some still prefer Edison over Sky cube in Korea) Major error of the Edison cube was its weight, textured feeling inside of the cubies and loose center pieces. The center piece was prone to fall and it is against WCA rules to participate without it. Although they sell extra caps for replacement, it is indeed disturbing. Also, it is about .5mm away from the center than it is supposed to be when it’s all the way in. Qualities of Edison cube varied a lot. Yellow (There are two yellows, I’m talking about the bright one. not the mustardish yellow one) is always the best, but black colors are sometimes good, but sometimes crappy. So people used to say to get the best black cube, you should buy 3 black cubes and pick the best one. But they now filter crappy cubes. The color is only available in white since white is the only plastic that qualifies as a top quality speed cube (according to them). 

My initial feeling of the cube wasn’t very good. My fingers have been conditioned to solve Edison Cube, which has reasonable amount of friction for accurate turn. However, Sky cube had zero friction. When I first got my Type F, I thought no plastic cubes would turn smoother than this, but Sky cube had like absolute zero friction (doesn’t mean it felt better as a speedcube to me). This might be good for someone who prefers Type F over any other cubes, but to me, my fingers turned the cube more than it supposed to be, disturbing smooth connection between movements.

The weight is also significantly reduced. When you hold the cube, it would feel as if you are holding a fake cube made by thick papers. It feels like I could crush it with my one fist. But that makes it unpoppable while solving because it is impossible give torque strong enough due to its light weight. 
My first solving with the cube was around 50s. (My average is 27s) I was very disappointed initially, but as I got used to the feeling, it feels perfect, and I broke the record with it which is 22.

Inside of the cube is completely smooth. The cube turns well without lubrication, and It feels same even after lubing. To do this, they put caps outside of the cubies. Most speed cubes including DIY cubes, when you take it apart and see the other side of cubies, you’ll see line that was made while fusing plastic pieces with heat in the factory. For Sky Cube, instead of looking smooth outside, they chose to make inside smooth. This results the design of cube look cheap overall. (It’s not visible in the picture)

The logo says ‘World becomes one through SkyCube’ in Korean. Under the cheap looking logo, there’s Shin-kwang’s website, ‘www.sks1004.com’ which isn’t ready for customers yet. BTW you need Type-F stickers if you are ordering stickers from cubesmith.com

The reason why cubenjoy do not officially sell the cubes to foreign countries is because it is only legal in Korea. As Korea does not acknowledge the patent of Rubik’s Cube by Ideal toys, it is legal to make Rubik’s cube. As far as I know, every country other than Korea acknowledges the patent and it is illegal to sell replicas. Cubenjoy obviously does not want to be engaged in international lawsuits. That’s why they don’t ship internationally IMO.

Overall, it’s quite decent cube, turns without friction, virtually unpoppable, and looks cheap. For most cubers, accessibility would be the problem.

I’m happy that quality of cubes is getting better these days. I always hoped to see companies like v-cubes since 7 years ago. Now there is v-cube, and companies like Dayan-guhong and ShinKwang are trying to become something like v-cube.

P.S. The picture shows Comparison between Sky cube and Edison Cube.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jul 4, 2010)

That sounds like an interesting cube. It's hard to imagine a cube that is smoother than Type F!

BTW, rubik's patent on the 3x3x3 cube is expired, so it's perfectly legal to sell non-rubik's cubes outside of korea.


----------



## mighty (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow great review and a great cube seems to be. Its looking a highly smoother cube ever.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 4, 2010)

me will go buy 17 now


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 4, 2010)

lol zero friction = infinite turns until you stop it >_>

Nice review though


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jul 4, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> lol zero friction = infinite turns until you stop it >_>
> 
> Nice review though



no, a lot of other factors also affect it, such as wind resistance and such.

ON TOPIC: I tried an edison at a comp and it kind of sucked, I will try to get my friend to order me one in KOREA!


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 4, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > lol zero friction = infinite turns until you stop it >_>
> ...



Wind resistance = fluid friction.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 4, 2010)

I would ove to buy one of these cubes, but from WHERE could I possibly order one (International shipping required!)? That page you mention is in Korean so there is no way in hell I can order fomr there. Any ideas? Or hell, even an Edison Cube would suffice.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 4, 2010)

Finally! Information on the Sky Cube!

Light weight? Fascinating, fascinating!
I want this so much. o-o


----------



## MichaelP. (Jul 4, 2010)

Is this the deep blue cube on cubenjoy?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 5, 2010)

Hmm, looks similar to the 夢幻魔方 cube....

was it the so-called Daiso cube in korea??

need better pics. I can't see how the center piece looks like..

PS: I think the 바다제비 cube is the Haiyan...


----------



## raodkill (Jul 5, 2010)

could hte sky cube be same as this?
http://www.9spuzzles.com/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=134&productname=


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 5, 2010)

@MichaelP. : No, Deep blue is MARRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUU
@radokill : LOL, that's just the color

@daniel : how did figure that out? (바다제비)

here are some pics 







this cube looks so much like the Type F-I... will review it


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 5, 2010)

looks identical to the 夢幻魔方....is it painted?


i typed in google translate and it says "storm petrel". The "yan" in DaYan means goose, but the "yan" in the Haiyan is petrel


----------



## raodkill (Jul 5, 2010)

lmao failed sooo epicly hard there


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 5, 2010)

hmmm... found it. 바다제비 = haiyan. lol, it's so fun lurking around korean forums, where they give cubes weird names. 바다제비? banana cube? lol anyway, sky cube isn't painted, but it's very similar to the daiso cube you were mentioning. in korea, they are both disliked (daiso is disliked because of it's bad quality, no idea about the sky cube). I'll be sure to make a review of the banana cube, the sky cube and the daiso cube once i get them


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 5, 2010)

wow omfg. So now the Sky cube is the Knockoff^3 of the Type F.....


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 5, 2010)

actually, I don't think so. it's just the improved version of the edison cube.

here's a video i found


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 5, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> actually, I don't think so. it's just the improved version of the edison cube.
> 
> here's a video i found



You think so? It's completely differen't from the Edison.


----------



## Son Jeong Sang (Jul 5, 2010)

I am korean and I live in Seoul.
Cube enjoy and Sin kwangsa suggest that the sky cube is a upgrade version of Edison cube.

But all of korean cubist ignore that.

Daniel0731ex says it looks similar to the 夢幻魔方 cube.

I don't know 夢幻魔方cube.

But sky cube is perfectly made from china.

When I was searching some cubes in Taobao website, I found one cube similar to sky cube.

And It is similar to Daiso cube in korea.

Daiso cube is also chinese cube.

Consequently, Sinkwangsa imported chinese 'X' cube.
And Sinkwangsa added just sky cube logo.
Importantly, they raised prices although they just added logo.

It is fact.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow, that was enlightening.

I'm surprised. Thank you for that. O:


----------



## nck (Jul 5, 2010)

That looks and sounds NOTHING like an Edison...(or maybe i've got a weird one)
I saw this thread yesterday before i slept and the first that came through my mind was wtf type f? How is that an upgraded version of edison...


----------



## Son Jeong Sang (Jul 5, 2010)

Daiso cube and SKy cube perfectly same.

Daiso cube is 2000 won( about 1.63$) <-- It sells offline.
Sky cube is 14500 won + 2500 won( shipping) = 17000won( about 13.88$).

Daion cube = sky cube = chinese 'x' cube


----------



## AphexTwin (Jul 5, 2010)

*Contacting Shinkwang*

I was suspicious about the origin of the cube too. It's definitely not a rip off of type F, but it feels nothing like Edison also. I tried calling and emailing Shinkwang for clarification (in Korean of course), but it seems like they don't really bother listening to customers' complaints. 


@SJS Do you own both Daiso and Sky? I'm currently living in Seoul. But I never heard the shop called 'Daiso.' It seems like its a chain mall and all my cubing friends seem to know that place. I initially was going to get 'Daiso Cube' beforehand, for a comparison between Sky Cube's review on Korean forum, but couldn't find the place. (it's not even on naver) Any Daiso near Kangnam?
I could ask this question in Korean forums but they don't raise my member level high enough to post a question.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 5, 2010)

I can't believe the sky cube hasn't been mention on the forums till now


----------



## Son Jeong Sang (Jul 5, 2010)

@AphexTwin
I have 3 daiso cubes. But I don't have SkY one as it is a waste.

http://map.naver.com/index.nhn?dlev...&stab=ADDRESS;1&queryRank=1&mapMode=0&enc=b64

There is a DAISO shop near Kangnam station 8th exit.

One of the lagest cube forum in korea is a Cubemania cafe in naver(http://cafe.naver.com/cubemania).

I am also a staff in it...

About several months ago, one person reviewed pefectly Daison and SKY cube.

Its only one difference is a painting or stickers(plus logo).

But that thread was removed by himself.

And korea 2010 competition will perhaps take place in August...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 5, 2010)

Son Jeong Sang said:


> I am korean and I live in Seoul.
> Cube enjoy and Sin kwangsa suggest that the sky cube is a upgrade version of Edison cube.
> 
> But all of korean cubist ignore that.
> ...



If SKY cube = Daiso cube
Then SKY cube = 夢幻魔方


----------



## camcuber (Jul 7, 2010)

I may have one or two of these for sale. If anyone is interested, contact me.


----------



## Celtz3 (Feb 14, 2011)

Where can i get it?

Can you comment a link to the exact cube form cubenjoy or anyother website i can get on.

Can i have an exact link to the sky cube so i can buy?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 16, 2011)

Celtz3 said:


> Can i have an exact link to the sky cube so i can buy?


 
LAWL.
Posting 1000 billion times won't get you the answer. This thread has the answer..
cubenjoy but it only ships to korea


----------



## Celtz3 (Feb 17, 2011)

stinkocheeze said:


> LAWL.
> Posting 1000 billion times won't get you the answer. This thread has the answer..
> cubenjoy but it only ships to korea


 
Ya but guess what i want one i live in USA and so does camcuber but he has like three and cubenjoy is all in korean


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 17, 2011)

Celtz3 said:


> Ya but guess what i want one i live in USA and so does camcuber but he has like three and cubenjoy is all in korean


 
Cameran only has Edison (Which BTW is out of stock) and you can only get Sky cube in Korea.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 17, 2011)

Why get them? These Chinese no-name cubes are craps anyway.

If you really want one, just get this; it's the slightly tweaked version of the 夢幻魔方DreamCube (Which is re-branded as the Sky cube in Korea)


----------



## Derek Han (Dec 15, 2011)

Im interested in getting one and ive been searching on onhobby and cubenjoy. I think theve sold out and their never restocking. Anyone know where to get one?


----------



## emolover (Dec 15, 2011)

Derek Han said:


> Im interested in getting one and ive been searching on onhobby and cubenjoy. I think theve sold out and their never restocking. Anyone know where to get one?


 
Its an old kind of cube and would not be worth getting even if they still sold them.


----------



## yingxuy (Dec 26, 2011)

I saw this thread yesterday before I slept, first through my mind was WTF F-type? How is the upgraded version..


----------



## aznboii124 (May 26, 2012)

Im kinda late on this, but I saw this cube on cubenjoy once and now it's not on there anymore. Any idea if the cube is still in production and where it might be sold?


----------

